# Are there more problems when a goat has triplets?



## Faith Hope (May 7, 2014)

I have an alpine goat that is due in a couple of weeks.  She is HUGE, and she has been huge for at least a month or two already.  I am concerned that she might be having more than 2 kids.  I know that you can't always tell by size and that they can fool you, but I want to be prepared.  She has had several sets of babies before; last year she only had one and barely looked pregnant right up until giving birth.

Are there different issues that I should be prepared for? Would she be at higher risk for issues?  We are a bit inexperienced; last year was our first year dealing with births.

Thanks!


----------



## Kristi (May 7, 2014)

I had to check to see if I wrote this!  HAHA  My alpine doe just kidded two days ago - with triplets.  First kidding for us people, third for her.  She did just fine.  The first guy was really big, and I felt like I had to help a little.  But the next guy was easier, and the third (doeling) was smaller and almost fell out.  Afterbirth w/in a couple hours, no problems.  I haven't noticed any issues - I let her take care of their belly buttons, and the only cleaning I did was their faces right away to make sure they were breathing.  I was a little concerned that she might be rejecting the littlest one, but no.  She's a great mama.  She drank a ton of water right after, and has been consistently HUNGRY for several weeks.  But she seems to be healing/cleaning herself up fine.  She did seem to be having smallish contractions for about two days prior...I kept thinking she was about to give birth, but maybe they were just getting into position.  Poor thing was really uncomfortable.

I don't know if that helps, and it's just our one experience.  Just had to chime in!  Good luck, I hope it goes well!


----------



## cindyg (May 7, 2014)

Three of my does had trips this year, first time for that.  Two of them rejected the third born.  I think it was a case of them being so busy with the first two that the third one just didn't get noticed.  I actually missed the birth of the last to kid, when I went out, she had two cleaned off and up, and the third was still laying in his birth fluids and very cold and when I got him dried off and warmed up it seemed we had missed the "bonding" window.  The other one who rejected just seemed to decide that two was enough and kept pushing the third away.  Try to be there for the birth so that you can see what happens, if I had not been on hand I'm sure I would have lost the kids that the moms rejected.  If they take them all, make sure that they are all getting some nursing time, may have to supplement.


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 12, 2014)

New goat owners often love the concept of as many multiples at each kidding as possible. After a few sets of trips and quads, that changes. In my years of experience, I would rather have 2 healthy good size twins than a bunch of tiny fragile kids where there's a runt that needs bottle fed unless of course one has the time to dedicate for bottle fed kids.


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 12, 2014)

I have an Alpine doe myself. They cross very well with meat goat breeds and are a very rugged breed of goat. They are typically good natured, good milkers, and good mothers. The wethers make excellent meat or pack goats and have trouble free hooves. My Alp doe has had nothing but twins every year and had enough milk for her kids and several more and never has trouble drying off.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 13, 2014)

I had one doe give me quads last year, and quads again this year. Two more does gave me trips and every one else gave me twins except for one single. I too would rather have twins, that's the ideal number for me. More than that and they tend to come out smaller and weaker, less nutrients to go around inside the womb I guess.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 13, 2014)

We have had two sets of quads and two sets of triplets.  We did not have any kidding issues, but yes you are more likely to have kidding problems with more babies.

I also agree with what the others said, give me twins every time.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 13, 2014)

Just had trips this morning - and like the other folks said... it's not always a good thing.  I got outside to find one baby up and running around and mama down.  Reached in and had one foot and nothing else.  Found the head deflected back under the baby - popped it up and she delivered him fine - but he was already gone.  Next baby was breech... had to pull her (as you should always do with a breech).  Had a hard time getting the head through and had to really work to get her going as she had breathed in some fluids....   

Mama was really tired and didn't want to stand but got better after some warmed molasses water.  This was a pygmy doe.  When these little gals carry multiples there's hardly enough room for them to line up and position properly for birthing.  Thankfully, this gal dilates wide enough to get easily inside her for help.  She's never had a problem with twin or singles - pops 'em right out with hardly a pause in her daily routine.

Give me twins any day!


----------



## SillyChicken (May 14, 2014)

yes twins... my girl had Quints, she picked out the three she wanted and left the other two for me to deal with.   All are doing well.   I gave my girl a calcium drench and B vit injection the day before and one more calcium drench when she started kidding, nutri-drench(between each kid she practically sucked it out of the bottle), . and lots of water during the births.  I was there for all but the first one and had to help with a couple with positioning and the last one, she was so spent she completely ignored it.  I pulled it out of the sac, and rubbed her upside down to get the fluids out.    Mom was in quite a bit of pain afterward so the vet gave her a pain killer to help speed up her recovery.  After all this... I would agree, twins would be ideal!


----------



## goats&moregoats (May 16, 2014)

My first birth, my first year of having goats, Dwarf Nigerian(bred to be small by previous owner) gave me triplets in  Feb. (she was also bred by previous owner) We lost a buck(birth chill I believe) No other complications.


----------



## Faith Hope (May 18, 2014)

Thanks for all the information everyone.  I haven't been on here in a while.  We have been on kid-watch all week.  The alpine goat from my original question has been having contractions on and off all week.  Today she has had contractions almost all day.  We really thought this was it, but after opening quite a bit and contracting all day, she has now quit and decided no babies today!   I really hope she only has twins.  I assumed there could be problems with more, but we shall see.  She is due tomorrow.  I will be up off and on all night checking on her.


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 18, 2014)

She'll probably kid as soon as your back is turned. My Alpine doe did this to me. 30 mins after checking on her, I checked on her again and 2 kids up and already nursing and nearly cleaned off. I told her I could take a hint. LOL!!!


----------



## SkyWarrior (May 19, 2014)

If she has had kids before, triplets shouldn't be an issue.  If she hasn't, they still may not be an issue.  What's more important is birth presentation.  I've had problems with triplets and I've had problems with singles.  And then, I've had triplets turn out just fine.  Luck of the draw.


----------



## goats&moregoats (May 19, 2014)

Hope she has them soon, one of Dwarf Nigerians had contractions one three different occasions with no babies, she was nice enough to have them on may 3rd while I was out at the barn. She had beautiful twins.


----------



## Faith Hope (May 19, 2014)

I hope she has them soon too!  I was every hour or two all night with her.  She has big contractions where she arches her back, then some that are milder.  She did this off and on all night.  She slept some; I slept little.  She has opened just a little and has had a bit of mucus.  How long is too long for this -- it appears to be early labor, but I have not seen her pushing at all.  I don't want her to get too exhausted before she needs to push.  I am wondering if they are positioned wrong.


----------



## Faith Hope (May 21, 2014)

I thought I would update with this girl.  She finally had her babies on Tuesday -- twins -- a boy and girl.  She didn't ever push until after we went in on her after we thought her water broke Tuesday morning.  She finally started pushing and popped out her bag and two babies all in about 10 minutes!  Go figure.  This HUGE girl gave me twins.  Ironically, our other goat due this week, who looked just normally pregnant, gifted us with triplets this morning!  I guess I will never figure them out!


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 21, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## goats&moregoats (May 21, 2014)

Awesome, hope you post pics soon. I agree with you about never figuring goats out.


----------



## Faith Hope (May 22, 2014)

Well, I have pictures.  We will see if I am able to post them!


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 22, 2014)

Congrats!!!


----------



## jodief100 (May 23, 2014)

They are adorable!


----------



## Sue & Ed (May 23, 2014)

Faith Hope said:


> Well, I have pictures.  We will see if I am able to post them!
> View attachment 3657 View attachment 3658


----------



## Sue & Ed (May 23, 2014)

Congratulations!  New here & still gathering information for my future herd, lots to look forward too!


----------



## goats&moregoats (May 24, 2014)

cuties!


----------

